# Acela First Class 12/29 Trip Report NYP>WAS



## Dovecote (Jan 1, 2010)

My wife and I recently completed an Acela first class trip from NYP to WAS with continuing service to HFY on the Capitol Limited. This was our first experience with first class service on an Acela train. The primary reason for taking first class was to receive 750 rail points and reach AGR select status for 2010.

Prior to the start of our travel we took advantage of the first class perks by staying in the NYP Club Acela lounge. This was a good alternative to staying in the lobby with the masses waiting to board New Jersey Transit and other Amtrak trains. The lounge had complimentary fresh coffee and beverages for the guests. An announcement was made when the train arrived in the station informing us to proceed to the appropriate gate for boarding.

At track level we were directed to the first class car and proceeded to our seats. We selected two seats toward the front of the car near the food/beverage galley. Leather seating with a middle armrest was a nice touch to the spacious seats. One of our two car attendants welcomed us on the train after departing NYP and offered us a complimentary beverage. The beverage list consisted of spirits, cordials, beer, wine, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, sodas, and bottled water. We ordered a mixed drink and were quickly served. Accompanying our drinks was a snack mix primarily containing mixed nuts.

About a half-hour into the trip we placed our lunch order. The menu choice consisted of either a fish, meat, or vegetarian selection. There was also a “small plate” selection for those preferring a lighter meal. Our meal was served around forty-five minutes into the trip and was well enjoyed. After the meal we ordered an after dinner cordial and proceeded have another one later.

Our car attendants were very attentive during the majority of the trip. However after leaving Wilmington the service was non-existent. They became focused on discussing Amtrak matters with the conductor at the expense of serving the passengers. This was somewhat of a letdown but our experience was positive none the less. We would certainly use this service again.

We arrived in WAS on time and proceeded directly to the Club Acela lounge to wait for our connecting train to HFY. The train was very close to passenger capacity at the start of the trip. The car attendant later informed me that the train was sold out going into Pittsburgh.

Until next trip,

Dovecote


----------



## acelafan (Jan 1, 2010)

Dovecote said:


> My wife and I recently completed an Acela first class trip from NYP to WAS with continuing service to HFY on the Capitol Limited. This was our first experience with first class service on an Acela train. The primary reason for taking first class was to receive 750 rail points and reach AGR select status for 2010.
> Prior to the start of our travel we took advantage of the first class perks by staying in the NYP Club Acela lounge. This was a good alternative to staying in the lobby with the masses waiting to board New Jersey Transit and other Amtrak trains. The lounge had complimentary fresh coffee and beverages for the guests. An announcement was made when the train arrived in the station informing us to proceed to the appropriate gate for boarding.
> 
> At track level we were directed to the first class car and proceeded to our seats. We selected two seats toward the front of the car near the food/beverage galley. Leather seating with a middle armrest was a nice touch to the spacious seats. One of our two car attendants welcomed us on the train after departing NYP and offered us a complimentary beverage. The beverage list consisted of spirits, cordials, beer, wine, coffee, tea, hot chocolate, sodas, and bottled water. We ordered a mixed drink and were quickly served. Accompanying our drinks was a snack mix primarily containing mixed nuts.
> ...


I'd like to try the first class service on Acela Express - glad to hear you enjoyed it, but that is too bad about the attendants' attitude after you left Wilmington. You still have more than an hour left in the trip, and for paying a premium price, you should receive excellent service. I would note your experience to Amtrak and that the customer service was okay, but that there is room for improvement. Gossip about company business while not serving customers is unacceptable and the conductor should not have engaged in that.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree that you should have received great service almost until the end of the trip. I took AE First a few weeks back from NYP to BOS - and had service until after BBY, maybe until 15 minutes out of South Station! There is no reason to stop service after WIL. How about if someone boarded at WIL or BAL? :huh: They would have no service at all - yet they paid a premium.

I would let Customer Service know about your experience!

Congratulations on making Select!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 2, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I took AE First a few weeks back from NYP to BOS - and had service until after BBY, maybe until 15 minutes out of South Station! There is no reason to stop service after WIL. How about if someone boarded at WIL or BAL? :huh: They would have no service at all - yet they paid a premium.


Perhaps you mean Route 128 (RTE)? :unsure:

Back Bay (BBY) is only 5 minutes from South Station, if that.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 2, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Perhaps you mean Route 128 (RTE)? :unsure:
> Back Bay (BBY) is only 5 minutes from South Station, if that.


You're right! <_<

That's what happens when I'm off the train for a week! :lol:


----------



## Dovecote (Jan 2, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I agree that you should have received great service almost until the end of the trip. I took AE First a few weeks back from NYP to BOS - and had service until after BBY, maybe until 15 minutes out of South Station! There is no reason to stop service after WIL. How about if someone boarded at WIL or BAL? :huh: They would have no service at all - yet they paid a premium.
> I would let Customer Service know about your experience!
> 
> Congratulations on making Select!


Congratulations as well to you for making Select for the first time. Was not planning on contacting Customer Service about my trip but after receiving your opinion (and Acelafan too) I will make the call on Monday. Thanks.


----------

